# looking for Fissidens fontanus



## cbranch13 (May 11, 2014)

Does anyone out have some Fissdens fontanus that they are willing to sell or trade?

I want to cover some drift wood in my tank.

Thanks


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Alex may have some when you get enough post pm him and see if he can help you out.


----------



## cbranch13 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I posted on dfwfishbox as well.



mooncon said:


> Alex may have some when you get enough post pm him and see if he can help you out.


----------



## dudebro (Sep 23, 2012)

I have some. In garland. Tank has bba though. Two14-98six-850three.


----------



## cbranch13 (May 11, 2014)

Text Sent.

Thanks!


dudebro said:


> I have some. In garland. Tank has bba though. Two14-98six-850three.


----------



## pugia (Feb 13, 2008)

I have some if you still interested


----------



## cbranch13 (May 11, 2014)

I was able to order a bunch on-line for a reasonable price, so I am all set. I appreciate the offer.


----------

